# 1988 325ix 5 speed stick shift



## nuniormaker (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a 1988 325ix 5 speed manual transmission bmw. Im trying to find a value for my vehicle. Im not having any luck finding someone locally that can help me appraise my bmw. So i turned to the internet. Im hoping that there is someone out there that could help me figure out how much my vehicle might be worth. I


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Try the E30 or CA regional sections:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=96
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=71


----------

